# GreenDream



## Asta (Aug 16, 2010)

hi !

Firstly i'm french so be tolerant with my english 

Here i present for the first time a layout who has 4 months.

240l
new amazonia
pouzzalone
fert DIY
300w HQI 8000k

plants used :
HC
Ranunculus 
Tripartita
weeping moos
Crypto
pinnatifida

animals:
perhaps 50 rummy-nose tetra 
amano shrimps (15 ? )
neritina and otocinclus

3 photos with differents background :

No light on background










4000K on background :










10000K on background :










For information Pinnitifida has been trimming for a best result

which of them is your favorite ? i hold stats on french forums and it will help me for the decision on the final photo 

Critics and advises are welcome


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful composition! I like the 10,000K background. And thanks for showing the effects of different background lighting.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I like the 10,000K best, as well! It sets off the beautiful bronze in the pinnatifida. 

Forgive a dumb question - what material is the background made of?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I really like the tank and prefer the 10,000K as well, but I don't really like the pinnitifida in this scape. They just don't really match the rest of the tank, they look more like they have been added from another tank or so (they aren't as bushy/compact as the rest). Not really sure how to explain, just a feeling I guess.

I think something like vivipara or Juncus repens would look better, or to keep it red, maybe Rotala rotundifolia...


----------



## Asta (Aug 16, 2010)

@ Silvering : background : white plexiglass 3mm and behind a t8 10000k 

@yo-han : you're right , pinnatifida has been planted after 2 months, so it's not ready like i would.
I have been three choices : rotala rotundifolia, properpina and pinnatifida.
Perhaps it's a bad choice but it's too late now for the final photo so i hope my last intervention will give a better look to the tank 

Apparently 10000k seems be the best choice based on different forums


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

What exactly is pouzzalone?

I like the pinnatifida on the left. Great tank !


----------



## Asta (Aug 16, 2010)

pouzzalone=small volcanic rocks

i use it to create relief in hardscape under the stones


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Great work Asta! I really like the simplicity that seems to have, but the amount of details of that it has!!! 

10.000K looks to bring better colors, although I like 4000K background color resembling of a sunset scenery.


----------



## TheFishman13 (Jul 6, 2012)

tank looks awesome but I would definitely add some more plant volume to the backround. Will give the tank a more finished, polished look as your foreground and hardscape is top notch so far. I like the 10k best, but all 3 look great. Definitely need to add some more plant mass towards back of tank, especially on left side. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Asta (Aug 16, 2010)

News photos !


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

That's a nice setup. Just a comment, I would remove the crypt and the pinnatifida on the right and thicken up the grouping you have on the left. It would create better flow with the direction of the wood.


----------



## Asta (Aug 16, 2010)

Some news photos


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm sorry but the hygrophila still looks messy. I tried to imagine the tank without and this looks better, like an iwagumi but with wood. Rotala would also look better instead of pinnatifida IMO but I admire your attempt to not use the most common stems


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

I disagree with Yo-han though - to me, it looks like a beautiful piece of artwork


----------



## Asta (Aug 16, 2010)

actually my background is still not properly finished.
I hope that in a few weeks it will be.


----------



## Asta (Aug 16, 2010)

Some news


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow! Nice foreground plants....that's a lot of HC. Love the moss on the driftwood too.


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

This is really a nice scape. I was planning something similar and your tank definitely inspires me. 
btw, why did you remove the moss from most fo the wood?


----------



## RcScRs (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow very well done with great understanding of aquascaping! It just shows that the beauty of aquascaping translates in every language even French


----------



## Asta (Aug 16, 2010)

> btw, why did you remove the moss from most fo the wood?


Because i would change a little bit the hardscape 
I like this version too , perhaps even more.


----------

